# Bios zeigt CPU Temperatur von 99 Grad an und Lüfter gibt Vollgas



## Michixxx (9. September 2012)

*Bios zeigt CPU Temperatur von 99 Grad an und Lüfter gibt Vollgas*

Hallo!

Als ich heute meinen Office-Pc anmachte, drehten die Lüfter voll durch. Nachdem ich ins Bios geschaut habe stellte ich fest das die CPU anscheinend 99 Grad hat, was nicht stimmen kann, da er erst seit wenigen Minuten( max.1) an war und auch bei prüfen mit der Hand eindeutig kühler als im normalen Betrieb! Die falsche Anzeige würde mich ja nicht stören, nur leider dreht der Kühler vollkommen auf und ist extrem laut. Leider hab ich bei meinem Office PC gespart und nur ein OEM Mainboard von Medion(Pegatron) und deshlab ist das Bios sehr zugeschnitten(Keine manuelle Lüftersteuerung). CPU: i7 920, 6GB DDR3

MFG


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. September 2012)

*AW: Bios zeigt CPU Temperatur von 99 Grad an und Lüfter gibt Vollgas*

Da hat sich wohl der Sensor oder dessen Ausleseeinheit verabschiedet.

Folgende Möglichkeiten:
1.) Temperaturüberwachung / Lüfterkopplung im BIOS ausstellen
2.) Potentiometer zwischenschalten und Lüfterdrehzahl manuell regeln
3.) Lüfter verbauen der bei voller Leistung leise ist
4.) Mainboard wechseln


und nebenbei: wenns ein Office-PC war und du gespart hast - warum in aller Welt dann die High-End Plattform (S1366)?


----------



## Michixxx (9. September 2012)

*AW: Bios zeigt CPU Temperatur von 99 Grad an und Lüfter gibt Vollgas*

Weil ich den i7 920 von meinem alten Gaming/Workstation PC hatte! Jetzt ist da der 3930k drinnen


----------



## steinschock (9. September 2012)

*AW: Bios zeigt CPU Temperatur von 99 Grad an und Lüfter gibt Vollgas*

Schau mal ob da CMos Reset geht oder Bios-update.


----------



## Michixxx (9. September 2012)

*AW: Bios zeigt CPU Temperatur von 99 Grad an und Lüfter gibt Vollgas*

Leider gibts kein Bios Update und CMOS Rest hat nichts gebracht. Werde mir einfach ne manuelle zulegen!


----------



## Research (9. September 2012)

*AW: Bios zeigt CPU Temperatur von 99 Grad an und Lüfter gibt Vollgas*

Vielleicht den Kühler falsch montiert?
Keine WLP oder zu locker?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. September 2012)

*AW: Bios zeigt CPU Temperatur von 99 Grad an und Lüfter gibt Vollgas*



Research schrieb:


> Vielleicht den Kühler falsch montiert?
> Keine WLP oder zu locker?


 
Dass die CPU wirklich so heiß ist möchte ich mal ausschließen da er ja sagt es kam von heute auf morgen und der Kühler beim anfassen sogar kälter ist als sonst.
Da müsste schon eine Halterung abgegangen sein oder so ähnlich und das sollte man doch sehen^^


----------



## RainbowCrash (9. September 2012)

Und selbst wenn was mit dem Kühler nicht stimmt wage ich zu bezweifeln das bei 1min ohne Last die Temperatur auf 99°C steigt


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. September 2012)

*AW: Bios zeigt CPU Temperatur von 99 Grad an und Lüfter gibt Vollgas*



RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn was mit dem Kühler nicht stimmt wage ich zu bezweifeln das bei 1min ohne Last die Temperatur auf 99°C steigt


 
Ohne Kühler wäre das durchaus realistisch - da haste die 100°C vermutlich bereits in wenigen Sekunden


----------



## Research (9. September 2012)

*AW: Bios zeigt CPU Temperatur von 99 Grad an und Lüfter gibt Vollgas*

Nun, was wen die Heatpipes ausgelaufen sind? Hatte ich schon mal. Auf Arbeit. Identische Symptome.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. September 2012)

*AW: Bios zeigt CPU Temperatur von 99 Grad an und Lüfter gibt Vollgas*

Kann sein, ich bin aber bisher aufgrund der Sparmaßnahmen/Office PC von nem Boxed ausgegangen (auch weil er sagt der Lüfter ist sehr sehr laut bei voller Umdrehungszahl), der hat keine Heatpipes.

Trotzdem, wenn ein Heatpipe-Kühler verwendet wurde/wird sollte man das mal nachprüfen.


----------



## Michixxx (10. September 2012)

*AW: Bios zeigt CPU Temperatur von 99 Grad an und Lüfter gibt Vollgas*

Ne ist schon nen kleiner Heatpipe Kühler. Ist aber in Ordnung. Heute ist es mir übrigens gelungen ihn einzuschalten, ohne das er aufdreht! Die CPU Temp im Bios passt auch wieder. Leider ist es jetzt immer so ne 50/50 Chance ob er aufdreht oder stumm bleibt. Wird wohl ein Wackelkontakt irgendwo am MB sein.


----------

